# Your Qualification and Designation



## __Virus__ (Jan 30, 2006)

Pardon me if this was discussed earlier 

Sooo,,, whats ur qualification and designation as of now?

Me BCA, IT Analyst (edit) in HSBC


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 30, 2006)

me B Tech(Hons) Chemical 2003 AMU Aligarh

Software Test Engineer in Infosys...  8)


----------



## choudang (Jan 30, 2006)

Bsc, MCA, [OCA/CCNA running.. MCSE ... 3 papers completed]

Trainee IT, CMS for Airtel... got a offer from Pearls as Sys & EDP Admin.


----------



## khin007 (Jan 30, 2006)

Btech 4th sem ... Electronics and communication


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 30, 2006)

B.D.S.,
Currently doing M.D.S. (Oral Pathology and Microbiology) 8)


----------



## Netjunkie (Jan 30, 2006)

Btech Final Semester
Electronics and communication

Placed in Satyam


----------



## Deep (Jan 30, 2006)

Bcom + Post Grad in IT...

Worked for a company as Network Admin, SEO, Web Developer...

Now running own company 

Deep


----------



## janitha (Jan 30, 2006)

BSc Physics, PG in Forestry
Forest Officer

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Deathdart (Jan 30, 2006)

SSC, gonna appear for HSC in a month

I own my own company. I'm the chairman, designer, advertiser etc etc etc.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 30, 2006)

doing a BCA, working on 2 sites as college projects


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 30, 2006)

Doing BE CSE 1st year. 
My Deam Designation: - System Analyst, Kernel hacker in IBM, Redhat or Novell(SuSe)


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 30, 2006)

Btech - 2nd year
CSE


----------



## invisible (Jan 30, 2006)

BE over mechanical

TV watcher


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 30, 2006)

ehh err *Class 11* 0_o
Emmm Qualifications (My own) made games in C++, currently making an accounting software. well ok thats all.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Jan 30, 2006)

Assistant Systems Engineer , TCS
BTech (Electronics) AMU, Aligarh


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 30, 2006)

BE CSE 2005 Passout [Fresher]  CCNA+MCP

Working at HP [Contract Employee] IT Service.

Planning to take GRE on April/May...
Dreaming of getting into a reputed university like stanford  with* aid


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 30, 2006)

B.Tech IT  6th Sem.
KUK


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jan 30, 2006)

In the 2nd year of BE in Information Technology ( IT )


----------



## djmykey (Jan 30, 2006)

B.Sc. Fresher (took me 3.5 yrs to finish it) MCSE (only XP completed)/ CCNA (only training completed)
Currently unemployed watching for a job in Wipro.


----------



## kato (Jan 30, 2006)

I m unqualified guy looking for job


----------



## comrade (Jan 30, 2006)

B.E., M.Tech Networking...CCNA Completed...
fresher despirately looking for a job...jobless.


----------



## cybermanas (Jan 30, 2006)

B.Tech , 6th Semester
CSE(Computer Science and Engineering)


----------



## planetcall (Jan 31, 2006)

*My qualifications*

Edit: worth editing

current: MCA 2nd Year.
passed: 
BCA  
Sanskrit(hons)

Unemployed and not looking for a job at the moment.

Have a look over my profile here


----------



## pratheesh_prakash (Jan 31, 2006)

b.tech in mechanical engineering. now preparing for GATE 2006


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 31, 2006)

Deathdart said:
			
		

> SSC, gonna appear for HSC in a month
> 
> I own my own company. I'm the chairman, designer, advertiser etc etc etc.



Sure ur not kidding  if not, then go to ur room close the door and start studying


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 31, 2006)

So am I the youngest here?


----------



## alib_i (Jan 31, 2006)

B.Tech (Hons) .. Mech
M.Tech .. Thermal, Environment and Energy Engg 
(final yr)

Just got employment (last saturday actually) .. KLA-Tencor, Chennai.

-----
alibi


----------



## planetcall (Jan 31, 2006)

congratulations alib_i and best of luck


----------



## IG (Jan 31, 2006)

BE (EEE) CCNA 
s/w tester hcl cisco.


----------



## Deathdart (Jan 31, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> Deathdart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I do all day long.  I come to Digit only when I take a break from studying. I've had to turn down a whole bunch of clients since December cause of these stupid board exams


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 31, 2006)

Me B.E. (Electrical) from Bengal Engineering College in 2000, presently Assistant Systems Engineer, TCS. 8)


----------



## ravimevcha (Jan 31, 2006)

completed my B.E.(IT)

now looking for MBA and get a call from Symbiosis..

so i m future Entrepreneur.


----------



## boom (Jan 31, 2006)

B.E. (Electronics), currently in Infosys


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 31, 2006)

Bachelors in Mass Communications with a specialisation in Cyber Journalism, Internet and other advanced techonologies for Communication) frm GGSIPU Delhi

Ex Webdesigner for Binary Semantics Ltd. Gurgaon

Currently studying LLb. in University of Delhi


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 31, 2006)

alib_i said:
			
		

> Just got employment (last saturday actually) .. KLA-Tencor, Chennai



Party saarjiiii


----------



## aceman (Jan 31, 2006)

BE in electronics and comm , currently in Digital signal processing and Embedded systems development with an US based MNC.


----------



## [lokesh] (Jan 31, 2006)

B.E. Mech final year
Placed in Satyam.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 31, 2006)

B.E. IT, Final year, placed at iGate.


----------



## desertwind (Jan 31, 2006)

BIT,
Currently IT Manager, CMC

Placed at MBT, Pune.


----------



## soham (Jan 31, 2006)

B.E. 1st year(instrumentation engineering)


----------



## Techie_Geek (Feb 1, 2006)

B.Tech , 7th Semester

Electronics & Communication Engineering


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 1, 2006)

Freelancer, Teacher(SNDT),


----------



## djmykey (Feb 1, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> BIT,
> Currently IT Manager, CMC
> 
> Placed at MBT, Pune.



Holy fugg, you are at MBT      
Damn you really shocked me dood.



			
				GNUrag said:
			
		

> Freelancer, Teacher(SNDT),



What are you doing at an Womens University Gnu  ??


----------



## mohit (Feb 1, 2006)

B.Tech 6th semester in Mining Engineering.


----------



## rajesh (Feb 1, 2006)

MS ( Comp Sc )

Currently at Infy 8)


----------



## khandu (Feb 1, 2006)

Left BE EE ( in 3rd year )

doin Bsc IT 2nd year 

dont knwo what to do next


----------



## cvvikram (Feb 1, 2006)

B.E (CS) 

Senior Software Engineer in Infy


----------



## plasmafire (Feb 1, 2006)

B.tech IT(2004)
SE in L&T ITL
Doing my MS in BITS Pilani now


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 1, 2006)

plasmafire said:
			
		

> B.tech IT(2004)
> SE in L&T ITL
> Doing my *MS in BITS Pilani* now



      am dumbest here


----------



## s_avdhut (Feb 1, 2006)

BE final year
RAIT
Mumbai Uni


----------



## harsh bajpai (Feb 1, 2006)

B.tech 7th sem. MINING ENGINEERING.


----------



## Charley (Feb 1, 2006)

BBM, MBA now doing Chartered Secretary and shortly will be starting ICWA too... 


My designation for now is an ONLINE high income programs investor....


----------



## iinfi (Feb 1, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> Teacher(SNDT),



wow kool .... when can i also come to see you in SNDT??


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Feb 1, 2006)

M.Eng (Aus.) Manufacturing, B.E. Mechanical.

Currently with  WorleyParsons Aus.  in Doha, Qatar.

-Keith


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 1, 2006)

B. Pharm from Pune Uni. , Currently doing M. Pharm in Pharmaceutical Chemistry (thinking of CADD - Computer aided Drug designing. in the future)..


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Feb 1, 2006)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> thinking of CADD - Computer adided Drug designing. in the future)..



Among us engineers CADD would be Computer Aided Design and Drafting.


----------



## kato (Feb 1, 2006)

alib_i said:
			
		

> B.Tech (Hons) .. Mech
> M.Tech .. Thermal, Environment and Energy Engg
> (final yr)
> 
> ...




I thought u wud be at Project Tiger ali_bi.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 1, 2006)

Second Year BA. That's it.

Also, if I may include this, I got a typing diploma (says 40 wpm but I do 78)


----------



## alib_i (Feb 2, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> congratulations alib_i and best of luck


Thanks a lot and all the best to you too.



			
				__Virus__ said:
			
		

> Party saarjiiii


Bilkul jii  kabhi bhi bolo 



			
				kato said:
			
		

> I thought u wud be at Project Tiger ali_bi.


grrr     


-----
alibi


----------



## mehulved (Feb 2, 2006)

I am currently studying B.Com. in Banking and Insurance from Mumbai University will become a bachelor this year.
My designation is lukkhagiri- got no work to do.


----------



## medpal (Feb 2, 2006)

well i am the odd one out till now in this thread 

qualifications : MBBS; DLO; MS(OTORHINOLARYNGOLOGY)

Designation : Consultant Ear, Nose, Throat and Head & Neck Surgeon.

i am running my own private hospital for last 4.25 years.


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 2, 2006)

medpal said:
			
		

> well i am the odd one out till now in this thread



Why u r the only odd one


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 2, 2006)

Because he is the only Doc in the forum


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 2, 2006)

B.Sc Mathematics grad from Chennai. Currently in GE Healthcare, leading the Design Team (java, j2ee)


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow techno doc


----------



## planetcall (Feb 3, 2006)

Heh....counting this way... I am Odd too. See my post in this thread.


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 3, 2006)

M.B.B.S,
studying for postgraduation exam MD/MS since 1 yr ,


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 3, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/avatars/163891720543c273e1abfb9.gif

Chi Chi ayyayyo    Whats Happening Doc


----------



## djmykey (Feb 3, 2006)

Damn that thing give me also a doubt as to what is spidey upto, emo mari ev chestunaadu


----------



## harmax (Feb 3, 2006)

me final year BE CSE

got into XANSA , Satyam as System Trainee


----------



## abhinav (Feb 3, 2006)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Damn that thing give me also a doubt as to what is spidey upto, *emo mari ev chestunaadu*



What does that mean


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 3, 2006)

but with whom the spidey is??


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Feb 3, 2006)

me MCA, Junior Programmer in SCS Systems


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Feb 3, 2006)

emo mari ev chestunaadu

means, what he is doing(it is in telugu)


----------



## medpal (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: My qualifications*



			
				planetcall said:
			
		

> Edit: worth editing
> 
> current: MCA 2nd Year.
> passed:
> ...



the quotes in red does take away your odd one out status from your profile.

because this forum is not having many medical persons as regular i pointed out myself as odd one.

anyways nice meeting you.
hope to have nice and constructive interaction with you here.



			
				mkmkmk said:
			
		

> M.B.B.S,
> studying for postgraduation exam MD/MS since 1 yr ,



welcome here. best of luck for your pg entrance.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Feb 3, 2006)

*@ alib_i   ... congratzz man !*


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks *medpal* i know importance of that best wishes surely i will keep that becoz already u r at peak of sucess ,,and nice achieivments,,,,

its nice feeling for me that another doc is here ,,,,,

of course and surely, me too looking forward for nice and constructive interaction,,,,

regards
manoj   

hey virus ,,,,,,,,i am fine,,,,,and spidy is dancing there ,,nice to meet u too
*great power comes with great responsibiltiy,,*,,,,correct it ,if any mistake


----------



## Febians (Feb 3, 2006)

MCA, Pune University
Working in Flextronics Software Systems... (thats wht its called today i.e.)


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 3, 2006)

mkmkmk said:
			
		

> hey virus ,,,,,,,,i am fine,,,,,and spidy is dancing there ,,nice to meet u too



Same here...


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (Feb 3, 2006)

at last count.... SSC..
Am gonna give my 11th std exams soon...
Designation: Current working as a TV Viewer and net junkie, though would like to get an job opportunity as a programmer..


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 4, 2006)

Me Doin...Engrin...IT...in hyd
plus Prof..Editor...


----------



## djmykey (Feb 4, 2006)

niranjan_mcarenyold said:
			
		

> emo mari ev chestunaadu
> 
> means, what he is doing(it is in telugu)



True to the last bit thats what I said.


----------



## hack expert (Feb 4, 2006)

2 nd Year B.E INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY


----------



## krdevilal (Feb 4, 2006)

BCA,MCA 2005 working as Software Engineer(Trainee) @ ACS


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 4, 2006)

krdevilal said:
			
		

> *BCA,MCA *2005 working as Software Engineer(Trainee) @ ACS


----------



## Saket Parekh (Feb 4, 2006)

BE First year Second Sem


----------



## planetcall (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: My qualifications*



			
				medpal said:
			
		

> planetcall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure..there would be constructive interaction here. I would like to know if there is anyone else having a duo in Sanskrit and Computer both!!


----------



## aadipa (Mar 17, 2006)

MSc (Comp. Sci.) from Mumbai University

Working as J2ME Game Programmer @ Hungama Mobile for past year


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 27, 2008)

me 3/4th ca, currently unemployed. it happens every 6-12 months that i find myself looking out for a job.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 27, 2008)

You sure need a job lest you start reading more of the two year old threads here


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 27, 2008)

^


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> You sure need a job lest you start reading more of the two year old threads here


hahaha nice witty reply 

maybe gautam thought this thread still is significant 



_


----------



## satyamy (Mar 27, 2008)

Just Completed My F.Y.B.Com Exams
also Doing Commercial Arts


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 27, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> You sure need a job lest you start reading more of the two year old threads here



Yes I guess you are right, Currently though I have a job but it does not pay anything and I am the only employee left in the co , But If luck is on my part i may give you some good news soon as early as next monday.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> Yes I guess you are right, Currently though I have a job but it does not pay anything and I am the only employee left in the co , But If luck is on my part i may give you some good news soon as early as next monday.


best of luck to you... good news is always nice 




_


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 28, 2008)

B.B.M,M.B.A passed out 2003.Now Accountant.


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 28, 2008)

BSc CS,MCA

working as software developer in Dimensions,Technopark


----------



## saching (Mar 28, 2008)

BE (EXTC)... working in a US MNC as a VLSI Eng..


----------

